# Which breed would you get if...



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Which breed would you get if you couldn't have a GS? 

I only have experience with my GS and my husky so I dunno. I love Native American Indian dogs (mostly because they are hypoallergenic) and the one I know, Aiashee, I wish I could steal (jokingly ) Aiashee is Zeeva's best friend. She has an amazing temperament, is very loyal and one of the sweetest dogs I've ever met.aw:


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

My two favorite breeds are german shepherds and rough collies. If I were forced to downsize, I would get a sheltie, but they're definitely not miniature collies since the personalities are different.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Probably a mutt from the Humane Society.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I currently have a GSD mix, a GSD, an Alaskan Husky, and a toy poodle. I love every dog I have ever met! I really have love for poodles like I have for the GSD so I would choose a poodle. If we are assuming I still have my other non GSD dogs, I would get a toy or mini. If not, possibly a standard.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am in love with Chocolate Dobies.. but never owned one.. I just bought a Boerboel and so far I love the breed.. she is so smart and challenges me every day, mentally not physically, ha! Though she might be a little too affectionate for my taste but I'm not sure if that is puppy or breed speaking.. Licks everything and is more velcro than my GSD.. she HAS to be touching me at all times if she is going to sleep in my vacinity. My Titan just wants to be in the same room and he is happy.. we shall seeeee as she grows! Only 5 months right now!  I have always had a thing for the large guard breeds though so it would likely be a Dobie or Rottie or maybe even another Boerboel!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Probably a doberman or dalmatian


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Newfoundland, Great Dane or Doberman in no particular order.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I'd love to own a Vizsla if I were to go with a PB, but I'd most likely get some sort of Pit or Pit mix.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I would get a Belgian Malinois. I have never owned one, but they are top on my list after GSD's. One day I will give one a shot.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> I would get a Belgian Malinois. I have never owned one, but they are top on my list after GSD's. One day I will give one a shot.


Ooooh yeah.. some how I forgot about those... met one in Iraq when I was doing security... she was awesome! Wouldn't mind one fo them either.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> Ooooh yeah.. some how I forgot about those... met one in Iraq when I was doing security... she was awesome! Wouldn't mind one fo them either.


Oh Whit! You can't forget them silly


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I just got a pound puppy, but if I were to get a pb that wasn't an Shepherd it would be an Akita.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I like most all herding dogs. I love Mutts and pit bulls. 

I am thinking maybe a golden retriever for my husband. His personality matches a golden retriever they be a perfect match hahaha.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Shade said:


> Probably a doberman or dalmatian


Wow, someone who doesn't own a Dalmatian who would want to own one? Not used to hearing that! LOL


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

ShatteringGlass said:


> Wow, someone who doesn't own a Dalmatian who would want to own one? Not used to hearing that! LOL


I have always been intrigued by them but those who have owned them say they are difficult to handle... care to share????


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Doberman. Absolutely!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> I would get a Belgian Malinois. I have never owned one, but they are top on my list after GSD's. One day I will give one a shot.


I owned a Belgian Malinois names Rex. He did search and rescue. He was an INCREDIBLE dog. That's what I would get.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Doberman, Beauceron, Cardigan Corgi, Rottweiler, Shiloh shepherd, australian shepherd, dutch shepherd, Belgian sheepdog, belgian tervuren.... in no particular order. lol


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cardigan Corgi

Border Collie

 Own one, the other on the way


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

wyoung2153 said:


> I have always been intrigued by them but those who have owned them say they are difficult to handle... care to share????


They aren't difficult. They need exercise, training, and attention. Most people who get them don't realize they are a working breed. They where guard dogs, retrievers, ratters, pointers, they where used for pretty much everything, but their main purpose was to guard horse drawn coaches, which means they where bred to run an average of 25 miles a day and they make good guard dogs. My male is the friendliest boy (we haven't gone for our CD title yet because he can't stop wiggling in excitement for the "Stand for Exam" exercise!) BUT if a stranger tries to come into the house, he is SERIOUS about not letting that person in! (He went after my friend who entered my home at night without knocking and allowing me to answer the door.) They are not Labs or Goldens in cute spotted coats!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Doberman

Maybe a German Pinscher.

Maybe a Tervuren.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

In no particular order:

Malinois
Dutch Shepherd
Doberman (if I can get over the coat type)
Akita
Chodsky Pes
Papillon


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I would love to have a Powderpuff Chinese Crested, in fact I'll be getting one while I still have my GSD. next I would love to have a Border Collie again, another gsd, a Rottie, a Dobie, and a Malinois. in no particular order after the Crestie.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

That's a hard one.

Maybe a smooth coat Collie (never owned one).

Small dog would be a miniature Schnauzer. Love their personalities.

Have always wanted an Irish Wolfhound but short lifespan scares me.


----------



## technodog (Dec 31, 2010)

in no particular order:
-Akita
-Fila (though I'd probably never get one due to the breed's temperament.)
-Doberman
-Bobtail
-tibetan mastiff
-central asian ovatcharka

Almost all of the dogs listed require a lot of experience, so id stick with GSDs for a few then start thinking about getting them


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

1) Rat terrier, had one growing up, greatest dog ever. But since my wife refuses to get a small dog, I'll go with
2) Pitbull, my sister has one, sweetest dog ever and fun to wrestle with
3) Or a golden retriever...I think everyone should have one at some point in their life.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Jo_in_TX said:


> My two favorite breeds are german shepherds and rough collies. If I were forced to downsize, I would get a sheltie, but they're definitely not miniature collies since the personalities are different.


Definitely a sheltie for me. I WILL HAVE another one some day.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm thinking for my next dog, I'm going to go with a Rez dog.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Dogue de Bordeaux, Rottie, Akita, Dobe


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Golden Retriever, Dobbie or Dalmatian or a collie...tbh as long as it's a big dog i'll be happy...i don't do well with small dogs


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Doberman
Beauceron
Miniature Bull Terrier

Those are all that I am seriously interested in owning in the foreseeable future besides GSDs. I've already got one from the list  The Beauce will be next!


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

A cane corso or bandog, or something of that sort from the pound. More importantly than breed I'd like a dog that is owner focused, has a natural guard instinct but also isn't too active (but not too lazy either), and that has a calm demeanour and not too overt a prey drive.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a strong preference for herding breeds. If, for some reason I couldn't have a GSD, I would go with a collie. All the ones I have had or lived with have been amazing dogs. I also wouldn't mind another border collie or aussie.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

dobermman, but without the docked tail. cant stand 'no tails' . i want everything to be modest and 'pretty'


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Doberman, Shiloh shepherd, Belgian sheepdog, Golden, and because of the fur issue a Standard Poodle.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Belgian Malinois, Lab, Great Pyrenees, Doberman


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am also a fan of the herding breeds. I would probably go cattle dog or aussie shepherd if I couldn't have a GSD. I really like the Beaucerons too. Or a beardy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pound mutts! Honestly! There are a few other breeds I really like, but I can't imagine living with some of them or spending all the time to research and find a good breeder. If I can't have my GSDs I'm happy to get my pets from the pound.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

FG167 said:


> Cardigan Corgi
> 
> Border Collie
> 
> Own one, the other on the way


You are insane!! :wild:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

technodog said:


> in no particular order:
> -Akita
> -Fila (though I'd probably never get one due to the breed's temperament.)
> -Doberman
> ...


WOW! Someone who knows what a Central Asian Ovatcharka is! We have one in rescue right now. He was born with Puppy Swimmer Syndrome so we are helping rehab and socialize him. His 2 brothers are still with their "breeder".


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd get a Border Collie or a Flat Coated Retriever, though I need more research on the latter. The few I've seen have been truly awesome dogs, full of energy, extremely biddable, very high. Neat dogs.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Rhodesian Ridge back.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Australian Cattle Dog
Catahoula Leopard Dog
Standard Schnauzer.
Australian Shepherd
Entlebucher
Cardigan Corgi
Schipperke

#1 choice is another ACD/Aussie mix.

I've had 2 Catahoulas and would take another in a heartbeat.
I've also had a Standard Schnauzer. She was awesome and I would gladly have another.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a whole list. 

American Staffordshire Terrier
Rottweiler
Australian Shepherd
Belgian Malinois
Black Russian Terrier
Giant Schnauzer
Labrador Retriever
Doberman Pinscher
Presa Canario
Cane Corso

I want a dog to do IPO with and I know breeders of all of the above that have dogs that I could easily do IPO with! I have had a Rottie and an AST and would love to have another one of each!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Goodness, it might almost be easier to list the dog breeds I *don't* want to own. Hahaha. But if I were to try to make a short list of the ones that are most appealing, then I suppose it would include the following:
Akita, Border Collie, Anatolian Shepherd, Karelian Bear Dog, Doberman, Rottweiler, Scottish Deerhound, Dalmatian, Kuvasz, Leonberger, St Bernard, Borzoi, Rhodesian Ridgeback, Polish Mountain Dog, Malamute, Canaan Dog, Beauceron, Presa Canario, Swedish Vallhund... need I keep going? I like me some big and powerful dogs, and some smart ones too. Hehe. Of course, chances are that I'll maybe own one or two of these, and the most common ones, but that's okay too.


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

I love the cane corso but probably could never afford one. So I would go with a doberman or an australian cattle dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Probably shelter mutt. My parents have a Great Rottador (Great Dane/Rottweiler/Labrador) that's the best non-GSD dog I've ever met. Wouldn't mind having a mutt like him


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Rottweiler or St. Bernard


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I love terriers so to replace the size I would lose with my German Shepherds I would get an Airedale Terrier and I want a Norwich Terrier and a Smooth Fox Terrier to go with my Cairns and my JRT, I think I'd have it covered !


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My dog plays well with little French Bulldogs. They seem so nice, so if I could not have a GSD, I'd get a French Bulldog.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've always been partial to Chows although I must say some of the best dogs I've ever had have been mutts.


----------



## technodog (Dec 31, 2010)

OriginalWacky said:


> Goodness, it might almost be easier to list the dog breeds I *don't* want to own. Hahaha.


SO true!!


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i'll probably be too old to have big dogs by the time my current pack has left me. but i have always wanted to have:


Big Dogs

Japanese Akita (not american)
Cane Corso 
Clumber Spaniel (i love their looks )
Giant Schnauzer
Leonberger 
Maremma
Pharoah Hound


Smaller Dogs (big dogs in small bodies)

Cairn Terrier
Papillon
Tibetan Terrier 
Corgi (either one)
Westie


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Collie, smooth coat. When I"m to old to keep up with a GSD, I'll have another Collie.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Drents seem really neat It's about as close to a German shepherd as one can get in the gundog types, from what I can tell. I never met one, but everything I read sounds about right. They look like oversized springer spaniels with tails but sound like they have the personality qualities of my dog.
DPCNA.org

Since I like informal agility play, I have also considered the mudi. This would be a fun adventure since it would be a good excuse for me to travel to Hungary and practice my Hungarian! I'm just not too keen about the "barky" part. I dislike superfluous dog noise. If you're gonna bark, bark at something meaningful.
mudi.us - Mudi Breed Information

I have thought of getting a Catahoula as well. I've met houlas and they are superb!
https://www.google.com/search?q=cat...weGwbSxBg&sqi=2&ved=0CEEQsAQ&biw=1401&bih=732

I would definitely consider a malinois from a breeder who breeds malinois with "off switches" and clear heads. Also on the list are aussies and cattle dogs.

I am not sure if I would go for another chow mix. I would be absolutely more careful about temperament evaluation next time. I bit off way more than I could chew with my first dog and while I love Renji to bits, there are certain issues I just do not want to deal with again. This is unfair; I am not faulting the breed. I just know that with chows, if you get one that is off to a bad start with genetics and socialization, it's a much greater setback than with many other breeds. I see Melanie's chows and if I could get a puppy from her or from similar lines as her chows, I would be quite happy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

ShatteringGlass said:


> Wow, someone who doesn't own a Dalmatian who would want to own one? Not used to hearing that! LOL


LOL I've wanted one for years but I don't have the land right now, I don't mind high energy  A neighbor down the road used to own one when I was a kid and he was a holy terror, no discipline at all, then years later I met this farmer who owns two and they are the sweetest dogs  I'd go find a REALLY good breeder


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Golden Retriever or Pit Bull. I grew up with them and adore each of these breeds! If I had the time, money, energy, and property... I would certainly have them all!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's not an "if" for me because I'm not the type of person to get one dog breed and only one breed for life. Bianca is my first GSD, and while I will probably get more as they are one of my favorite breeds, there are many other breeds I'd like to own as well. Probably more breeds that I'd even have time to own since I generally prefer to just have 2 dogs at a time!
Such as Beauceron, Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, Doberman(maybe), Rottie(maybe), Chinese Crested (powderpuff, not hairless), Border Terrier, Rat Terrier(or RT mix, like I used to have), another Golden Retriever, Irish Setter(maybe), Portuguese Podengo, Australian Shepherd(maybe), longhaired Weimaraner(maybe), Chinese Shar-Pei(old type, like a foster I had) etc... I also like APBTs and Staffy Bulls.
The next dog I'd like to get is a Chinese Crested as a 'second dog' while I have Bianca. After Bianca I am probably either going to get a Beauceron or a Swissie, but I may possibly go for a longhaired GSD instead.
I'm sure I'll have another mixed breed or two (or three, four...) in the future as well.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I would've gotten a Husky. I love their beautiful features.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think I will live long enough to have all the breeds I would like to experience!
In past I've had Boston Terrier, Scottish Terrier, GS mix, 2 labs, smooth haired fox terrier, hound mix

Presently have GS, boxer/pit mix, and beagle.

When I was looking for my present puppy, I was actually considering GS, Mastiff, french bulldog, and boston terrier.....quite an array!

I'm very, very happy with my GS pup and wanted one my whole life. Probably the smartest of all my past dogs was the GS mix.

I still would like to own a french bulldog and a mastiff. However, at my age (mid 50s) I doubt if I will take on the size of a Mastiff late in life....by the time the dog is elderly, I wouldn't be able to pick it up if I had to!!!

Really there are so many, many breeds I love. As one poster said, it would be easier to list the ones I don't want!


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

kitmcd said:


> late in life....by the time the dog is elderly, I wouldn't be able to pick it up if I had to!!!


getting older is the pits, that's a for sure! i just hate the idea that my wants are gonna outlive me. lol 

dw


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Every year I go see the Norwegian Elkhounds at the local AKC show ,what smart ,beautiful and friendly dogs w/ incredible energy . Want one but also want another GSD . Iwant a Corgi and a my husband really wants a Lab and he loves the cardigan corgi. I just love dogs so Ill be ok . If I win the lottery Ill hace a GSD (GSL),a Norwegian Elkhound ,a Lab and a Corgi. Also a live in housekeeper and stock in Dyson.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The smartest dog I've had was my Rat Terrier mix. My Golden was pretty smart too though, it's just she didn't have the independent personality that the terrier had, so it wasn't as noticeable because she would look to me to solve her problems, whereas the terrier would just figure out the solutions for himself.


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

Big: Rotti
Medium: Border Collie
Small: Cairn Terrier (Grew up with them and parents still have one)


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

ShatteringGlass said:


> They aren't difficult. They need exercise, training, and attention. Most people who get them don't realize they are a working breed. They where guard dogs, retrievers, ratters, pointers, they where used for pretty much everything, but their main purpose was to guard horse drawn coaches, which means they where bred to run an average of 25 miles a day and they make good guard dogs. My male is the friendliest boy (we haven't gone for our CD title yet because he can't stop wiggling in excitement for the "Stand for Exam" exercise!) BUT if a stranger tries to come into the house, he is SERIOUS about not letting that person in! (He went after my friend who entered my home at night without knocking and allowing me to answer the door.) They are not Labs or Goldens in cute spotted coats!


Well I will have to dig up more about this breed.. like I said always intrigued by them.. and I have a soft spot for diffiiculy dogs, lol.



paulag1955 said:


> Definitely a sheltie for me. I WILL HAVE another one some day.


I had one growing up and he was just such an awesome dog!


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Dragonwyke said:


> getting older is the pits, that's a for sure!


Beats the alternative.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Skribbles said:


> Big: Rotti
> Medium: Border Collie
> Small: Cairn Terrier (Grew up with them and parents still have one)



 I have 2 Cairns, absolutely adore the breed.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Doberman
Beauceron
Standard Schnauzer
Standard Poodle
Cane Corso
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogo_ArgentinoDogo Argentino
Great Dane

... I don't think the list ends lol !


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

GregK said:


> Beats the alternative.



abso - FREEKN - lutely!!!!:wild:


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Eh, Doberman?

I have a GSD and a Mal. Have had BCs and spaniels, I tend to gravitate towards dogs that are a bit larger and athletic. A Saarloos is a pipe dream of sorts, I'll never have the funds or patience to import one but I can dream. I'd like access to a real wolf, if just to observe, tho hybrids/wolfdogs don't do it for me. The exception to that is the Saarloos, it's far enough from true wolf to not be an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

I would go with a Dobie, Rottie, or Rhodie.

I will ALWAYS want another Pomeranian, but none will ever even come close to the one I have now. I have never met one who looks like him, acts like him, kind, gentle natured, sweet and loving, needy and crippled like him. Oh did I mention BRATTY (in all the good ways). He has an "old soul" and we are 2 halves of the same whole. Through all the horror I have had with him, I would NEVER change all the heart attacks he has given me with his health issues. I saved his life (taking him from a horrible situation) and in return he saved mine. 
I feel the same way about my Chance. I miss him every single second of every single day.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

In no particular order, Chow, Caucasian Ovcharka, Anatolian Shepherd, Akbash, Malinois, Tervuren, Dutch Shepherd, Central Asian Ovcharka, Saint Bernard.


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

Malinois and an Akita but right now I am loving my Shepherd so much, I dont know if I will ever own anything other than Shepherds.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

If I couldn't have a GSD I'd get either a Mal, Doberman, Rotti, Labrador, Golden Retriever, GSP, Saint Bernard, BMD, Great Dane, Husky, Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, Standard Dachshund, Dalmation, and or Rough Collie!! I know that is a lot of breeds, but I like to have more options than 1. Although, eversince I got Riley I'm deff. stuck on the GSD. I WILL ALWAYS have atleast 1 or 2 GSD's in my house.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> If I couldn't have a GSD I'd get either a Mal, Doberman, Rotti, Labrador, Golden Retriever, GSP, Saint Bernard, BMD, Great Dane, Husky, Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, Standard Dachshund, Dalmation, and or Rough Collie!! I know that is a lot of breeds, but I like to have more options than 1. Although, eversince I got Riley I'm deff. stuck on the GSD. I WILL ALWAYS have atleast 1 or 2 GSD's in my house.


That's the only way to own other breeds!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

falkosmom said:


> that's the only way to own other breeds!


I know right!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

There are so many dogs I would like to have. I love German Shepherds, but I am so crazy about Sasha that lately I've been wondering if I'll ever be able to have another one when she passes. I think I'd compare them too much, and it would remind me of her. I compare Sasha and my golden often, but it's different because they are so very different. Both smart in completely different ways and both wonderfully loving in completely different ways. 

*Smaller Dogs:*
Chinese Crested
Dachshund
Italian Greyhound
Papillon 
Pomeranian 
Schipperke
Yorkshire Terrier
Australian Silky Terrier

*Medium/Bigger dogs:*
Doberman
Leonberger
Rottweiler
Australian Shepherd
Dutch Shepherd
Great Dane
Saluki
Grey Hound
Basset Hound
Catahoula leopard dog


In addition to this I wouldn't be adverse to getting a mutt of any size from a shelter, should I meet the right dog. Also, because I loved my golden so much, he was such a phenomenal best friend going up, I would never turn down a golden in need. As a rule they aren't a breed I would go pick out, hence why they didn't make the list. Personality wise they aren't my favorite, great dogs but they just aren't what I want out of a dog, but I loved and respected my boy so much I could never see one suffer or be alone.


----------

